# The Imperial Hotel



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

My original post, from the old site:



_
The prototype:









http://burlrice.com/_LS_Buildings/ImperialHotel/prototype1.jpg









http://burlrice.com/_LS_Buildings/ImperialHotel/prototype2.jpg

_



_
My patterns so far:









http://burlrice.com/_LS_Buildings/ImperialHotel/pattern1.jpg









http://burlrice.com/_LS_Buildings/ImperialHotel/pattern2.jpg

_



_
Here's how the first castings came out:









http://burlrice.com/_LS_Buildings/ImperialHotel/casting.jpg

_



_
Some architectural details:









http://burlrice.com/_LS_Buildings/ImperialHotel/pattern3.jpg

_



_








http://burlrice.com/_LS_Buildings/ImperialHotel/detail.jpg








http://burlrice.com/_LS_Buildings/ImperialHotel/cap.jpg 








http://burlrice.com/_LS_Buildings/ImperialHotel/chimney.jpg_


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

My progress so far:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

whow!


simply whow!


 


in what material do you carve the master?


what material do you use for molds?


what material are you pouring in the molds?


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like another real beauty in the making, Burl.


Dawg


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Although I hate the word, I'll use it anyway because it certainly is appropriate. Your hotel is "awesome!"


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Burl, cannot wait to see it "in the resin" next time we head up the plateau!


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

The front wall is almost done (minus grout):
 








 
For a sense of scale, here's about where I intend to put it on the layout:
 








 

 
So far, I think it's turning out alright, but this has been like trying to make two different jigsaw puzzles fit together.  And the real hard part comes when I have to do the corner joints.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

kormsen: if you'll look at this thread, I think it will answer all your questions: 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=44389


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

yes, Burl, that explains a lot. thank you. 

infact it explains emough, that i dared to order some liters of resin. 

just one last question (for now) - what liquid do you use, to seperate mould and poured piece? 

thanks,korm 
.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

korm: I don't use mold release, per se. I only dust the mold with talcum powder prior to pouring, which helps to keep bubbles from forming on the face of the casting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

so talcum is the secret, i did not know. 
thank you. 

korm 
.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Secrets of ninja casting


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice work, Burl.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I got stalled there for a while, but I'm making progress again: 









http://burlrice.com/_LS_Buildings/ImperialHotel/shell.jpg


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeezzus!!! 
That thing is HUGE!!! 
(and REALLY looking nice, too!!!) 
Dimensionally it looks like about 6'X3', so I guess I'll ask what the actual dimsions are. 

Looks good, Burl!!!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful job Burl, but how are you going to get it outside?


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

It's more like 40" x 18" x 18". It'll fit through the door, but it's heavy. 

I hope I haven't built a boat in the basement.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Burl on 04/15/2008 10:02 AM

I got stalled there for a while, but I'm making progress again: 











What can one say? This is a stunning piece!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! Looks good Burl. Hope to see it in the near future, we need to trek up there soon....


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Burl...been following your threads for some time....simple question....can you describe HOW you made the molds? Did you make em brick by brick? I see on photo with what looks like a mold for individual bricks. Did you make individual bricks...and then build mold masters OVER the drawing you had? Can you kinda explain how you did this...step by step. 

Also, you mention grouting...with what? 

Once you had the molded panels done, what are you mounting them against (like wood/plastic/etc)....or are you intending them to be weight bearing? What holds all these panels together? If there is a backing...how are you gluing the panels to the backing? 

Sorry to be so technical...but what your doing is damned interesting....


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl, 

Yowee! That is one huge hunk of real estate! And pretty dang neat! You got way more talent and patience than me.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike: there's a detailed article in the April '08 Garden Railways that shows how I made the patterns. 

The brick panels are glued to 1/4" Plexiglas with Gorilla Glue. Any gaps are then filled with shower tile (unsanded) grout. The inner walls, floor & roof are made from HardiBacker, glued up with PL construction adhesive. 

Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Burl on 04/17/2008 6:26 AM
The brick panels are glued to 1/4" Plexiglas with Gorilla Glue. Any gaps are then filled with shower tile (unsanded) grout. The inner walls, floor & roof are made from HardiBacker, glued up with PL construction adhesive. 
Hope this answers your questions.







Tell the truth Burl, are you building a model or a bomb shelter with this method?!?!


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Here she is with the first coat of primer (no mortar lines yet): 









http://burlrice.com/_LS_Buildings/ImperialHotel/painted.jpg


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl, 
This is truely a work of art. Very inspirational. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

big, great, realistic, beautifull and impressing!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Burl, 

I have been following your post with interest, and the results are quite excellent - thank you for the post and the very informative photos along the way - that is a quite magnificent hotel, which is getting better all the while.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I'm just about done with the shell now. I'm going to build the porch & awnings separately so it will be easier to install it on the layout. 









http://burlrice.com/_LS_Buildings/ImperialHotel/painted2.jpg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

woooooooooow 

PS I think your going to run out of challenges for your casting abilites.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweat!


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Fantastic structure Burl. It certainly shows off your new casting techniques. 

Doc


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Finished, at last (except for the road): 









http://burlrice.com/_LS_Buildings/ImperialHotel/finished1.jpg 









http://burlrice.com/_LS_Buildings/ImperialHotel/finished2.jpg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I realize that photos can tend to hide flaws, but that appears to be museum quality... astounding... only the background gives away the actual size of it. Crop or retouch the background out of it and nobody could tell it isn't a real (1:1) building.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful building! Great job!!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

we all throw around with superlatives for most of the works shown here. 
this building merits them all. 
i simply admire this building.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey Burl, 

Well done. I took a look at your website http://burlrice.com/ and you have a picture on the front with the original hotel. Yours looks much nicer!  

Paul


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Outstanding!!! Well done!


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Unreal! Beautiful too.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Burl 
WOW WOW that is an awesome hotel, now since you have the molds and know how, add a water tower, and loading dock, that will make a real neat factory with front offices. You can be real proud of you acomplishments. 
Dennis


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely Excelent!!! A few more like this and and few like the jigstones buildings and a few acres we could have a real city.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

NICE!!!!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Sheesh! I ignore a thread for a couple weeks and miss the unveiling of a masterpiece! That's got to be one of the grandest model structures ever posted on MLS. Great job!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got back from the Burl's and a bit of touring on the Plateau, the model is even more impressive in person.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with everyone else. Just amazing! 
I plan to go back and read through your methods again. This is really inspiring! 

Matt


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

Burl you screed up big time on the details 
that building is supposed to be in my yard.. not yours.. 
now get it iver here and make things right!! 

nice job


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl, 
You did such a great job, and I don't want to sound critical, but that building deserves a back drop,,, maybe a city scape in the background.


----------

